# Ludwigia Repens Rubin



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can get a good healthy batch of this? I am also looking for Nesea Golden, among other plants. The places I have looked online see to be out currently.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Try ebay? A quick search popped upthis. 
"Ludwigia repens ‘Rubin’ is a variety of Ludwigia repens with regular deep red leaves as the number one defining characteristic. Ludwigia repens ‘Rubin’ was originally found in Central America. Ludwigia repens "Rubin'' are beautiful but skinny and slim type, so we need to handle this plant with extra care, once they get used to the environment in your aquarium, they will become stable and the stems will be stronger.
You will get 1 bunched of Ludwigia Repens "Rubin" ( 6+ stems ) 
Photo are not the actual plants you will receive, but a representation.
In a rare case of dead on arrival, Buyers must take a clear picture immediately of the plants in unopened bag condition and send the photo to my message the same day of delivery. After I receive the clear photo, I will decide either give you a refund or replacement."
And these guys have the Nesea I think?
http://www.bamaplants.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=188

Now whether stuff arrives healthy? That I don't know. But worth a shot on those :>


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Crossroads said:


> Try ebay? A quick search popped upthis.
> "Ludwigia repens ‘Rubin’ is a variety of Ludwigia repens with regular deep red leaves as the number one defining characteristic. Ludwigia repens ‘Rubin’ was originally found in Central America. Ludwigia repens "Rubin'' are beautiful but skinny and slim type, so we need to handle this plant with extra care, once they get used to the environment in your aquarium, they will become stable and the stems will be stronger.
> You will get 1 bunched of Ludwigia Repens "Rubin" ( 6+ stems )
> Photo are not the actual plants you will receive, but a representation.
> ...


Thanks so much for the info! bamaplants is currently out of stock; I have seen a bunch on E-Bay, but am not sure about buying from E-Bay yet. I even considered 5 hours drive to Portland to Wet Spots, but I called, and they don't have what I am looking for.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

I got some off of Ebay, from this link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151303915476?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

They turned out fine, until recently when I redid my tank and now they are having a hard time getting healthy again. I see some new growth tho, so I think they are going to be fine.

So far I've got 3 different plants from Ebay and they all turned out fine. As long as they ship priority or faster.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

mpooyan83 said:


> I got some off of Ebay, from this link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151303915476?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> They turned out fine, until recently when I redid my tank and now they are having a hard time getting healthy again. I see some new growth tho, so I think they are going to be fine.
> ...


Good to know! Thank you very much; I am so excited. Just ordered 3 books from Amazon; Enyclopedia of Aquarium Plants, an Aquascape book and Nature's Aquarium's by T. Amano...I'm obssessed :blueyay:


----------

